# Oscar the Bionic Cat



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I watched the full length video on the Smithsonian channel on Netflix some time ago. This is a great story about Oscar. Be sure and watch the video link embedded in the story, too!



Oscar the Bionic Cat, Two Years Later 



 Oscar


It's hard to believe that two years have gone by since Oscar the amazing "bionic" kitty made headlines after a miracle surgery saved his life in the aftermath of a tragic farming machinery accident that took both of his hind feet.


Back in 2009, Oscar underwent a nearly $50,000 (USD) pioneering procedure to drill holes in his ankles, so that metal implants could be inserted into the bone. Tiny, prosthetic paws were then screwed into the implants, in hopes that they'd eventually allow him the ability walk again.



ChannelOnline.tv has just released a new video (click here to watch) of Oscar at home, climbing stairs, and running around the house, just like any other cat. Despite fears that Oscar's body would reject the implants, his skin has now successfully grown around them, and his owners can even replace the prosthetic paws if they get worn down from too much use. (Go, Oscar, Go!) 






 

As seen in the slightly graphic Smithsonian Channel video above (the squeamish may want to look away during the brief surgical scene), Oscar showed quick signs of recovery immediately after the procedure, so it comes as no surprise that the now almost five-year-old cat is back to his old self.


In addition to potentially helping other animals in the area of prosthetic devices, Oscar's surgery has also helped at least one man, who underwent a similar procedure.


His owner, Michael Nolan says, "Since Oscar we know of at least one man who's had an implant in a leg that he's had amputated and he says it's changed his life."


Via channelonline.tv


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I remember hearing about Oscar on Animal Planet's "Must Love Cats". I had been wondering how Oscar was doing. Thanks for the update, Marcia.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute, but I guess I don't understand how he would die without back legs. Lucky Oscar!


----------

